# one ear up one ear down



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

my puppie is 10 weeks old
one of his ears stand up
and one of his ears are down sideways 
is ths normal or is it growing the wrong way


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Perfectly normal. No need to worry unless they're still not standing by around 6-8 months.


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> Perfectly normal. No need to worry unless they're still not standing by around 6-8 months.


thanks 
1 ear was standing straight and the other was side ways inwards


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh they go up and down and sideways, then lean against each other. It's all normal


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Like this? Don't worry they will continue to go all over!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ditto everyone else. And if you'd like to see pics of many of the ear stages check this link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep....completely normal.


----------



## atoz (Feb 26, 2012)

today they are back up


----------

